# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  بهترین نرم افزار برای نوشتن برنامه های ++c در win 8

## majidpashaee

میخوام بدونم بهترین نرم افزار نوشتن برنامه های C++‎ توی win 8 چیه؟؟؟؟
با visual studio هر کاری کردم نشد . من یه نرم افزاری میخوام که عملکردش در حد borlannd ++c در win 7 باشه . :ناراحت:

----------

